# Warmest gloves?



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...obile+gloves&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

What I use when riding my ATV ice fishing. Keeps my hands nice and warm.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I usually don't wear gloves or mittens because they get in the way.
> 
> Pockets with hand warmers.


TOUGH GUY talk!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:
Come out of your shack Rich!


----------



## woodcraft (Oct 23, 2013)

Cabelas carries a battery heated glove by far the warmest of all gloves!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

slammer00 said:


> ice armor x2!




I've been using these for several years now and they are still holding up just fine. Not only are they the warmest gloves I have ever had, they are also waterproof. 

http://clamoutdoors.com/ice_armor/gloves-mitts/gloves/icearmor-x-gloves.html


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

How about the best of both...for late season bow hunting I have a pair of those mitten gloves...the mitten part flips off and I then have gloves. Not sure what the best brand would be, but something to consider. He'd have his "gloves" but then when noone is watching he can flip the top over to a mitten.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Anish said:


> What are the warmest gloves you can get? My dad has been doing a lot of snow plowing on his tractor and has been freezing lately. My mom is getting him some AA and I found him some mickeys. Now we just need to figure out something for his hands...


Lisa. I'm currently using my work gloves on my snowmobile while ice fishing, and they're the best I've got. They keep my hands warm working outside all day hanging on the steel box cars and handling the all the other cold metal that comes with switching. I'll look to see what kind they are since they just gave them to us for winter. I have 2 different ones, and both work good. One is lighter like these....... http://www.supercasuals.com/Kinco/K...=3575_ORG_77&gclid=CLDJkZj9tLwCFe1cMgod6kIASQ and the other is heavier with stiff long cuffs and thick leather palms. Deffinately warm.


----------



## diamortem (Feb 16, 2011)

HOTFINGERS! I work mainly outside all winter. Hotfingers are the only ones that keep me warm. Even when wet, they warm up quickly once you put your hand in them.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Like many others...For really cold temps I wear fleece lined leather mittens with liner gloves inside. That's the warmest I've found. Gloves can't compare to mittens for keeping your hands warm.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

hunter62 said:


> I've been using these for several years now and they are still holding up just fine. Not only are they the warmest gloves I have ever had, they are also waterproof.
> 
> http://clamoutdoors.com/ice_armor/gloves-mitts/gloves/icearmor-x-gloves.html


x5 on ice armor. I've used em for years, usually last me 2-3 seasons, but i abuse them. I've fished in below 0 weather and put the glove down the hole. my hands still stayed warm.


----------



## steelheadbio (Jan 25, 2012)

imjon said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...obile+gloves&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> 
> What I use when riding my ATV ice fishing. Keeps my hands nice and warm.


Best thing about the Cabela's pinnacle gloves is the warranty. Had some that were 5-6 years old and the stitching came out in the deerskin on the fingers. They replaced them this year for free. I just had to ship to Nebraska.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I hardly wore gloves all winter when I spent November and December setting traps in cold water bare handed. 

The thing with most gloves are they are too tight. I finally found some insulated ones in EXL at Tractor supply that had room in them. They also had an open cuff so you could practically flip them off.

Annish. 

Have your dad look for a pair of the orange colored rubber gloves with the open wrist like on the cheap leather work gloves. That is what I used when I snow plowed with a tractor. I am still using the same ones that are 20+ years old to snow blow. I see a lot of the guys that run fuel oil trucks using them.

The can be bought loose enough so that you can wear a pair of liner gloves in them. His hands might sweat so the need to be opened up to dry.

Tractor Supply might have them


----------

